# Gaining Weight but Strength Platueing



## UrogenitalSubsect (Dec 5, 2017)

Hey everyone, so I seem to have encountered a small problem with my training so far.

Here's my stats first thing first:

5'5", 19yrs old, natural, 150lbs. BP ~245-250, DL ~330, Front Squat ~245, back squat = ****ed (lower back pain, going to try and fix it by moving my way up from 135lbs focusing on form).

 Here's my weights and caloric intake on a spreadsheet I've been using to calculate my TDE (just discovered this yesterday!)







I am currently running a modified version of Layne Norton's PHAT program:

*Monday - Chest/Tri/Bi Hypertrophy*
  Bench 4x8-12
  Decline Bench 3x8-12 (recently added, used to be incline DB)
  Hammer Machine 3x12-15 (recently added, used to be flat db)
  Incline Cable Fly 3x812 (usually end up doing flys because of equipment)
  Barbell Curl 4x8-12 Superset SkullCrushers 4x8-12
  Preacher curl 3x8-12 Superset Cable Tricept pushdowns 3x8-12
  Incline DB Curl / some other form of curl, like to change it up 3x8-12 superset overhead tricep extension 3x8-12
*Tuesday Leg hypertrophy*
  Front Squat 4x8-12
  Romanian Deadlift 3x8-12
  Lunge 3x8-12
  Leg Press 3x12-15
  Leg Extension 3x12-15 
  Leg Curl 3x12-15
  Abs 
*Wednesday - Back and Shoulder Hypertrophy*
  Barbell Rows 4x8-12
  Pull Ups 3x8-12
  Seated Cable Row 3x8-12
  Dumbbell row 2x12-15
  Closegrip pulldown 2x12-15
  Gonna add some rear delt work in here
  Seated DB Shoulder press 3x8-12
  Upright row 2x12-15
  Lateral Raise 3x12-20
  Cable Row 3x12-20
*Friday - Upper Power*
  BB Row 5x3-5
  Bench 5x3-5
  Pullup 2x8-12
  Cable row 2x8-12
  Decline BP 3x6-10
  Seated DB Shoulder Press 3x6-10
  BB Curl 4x6-10
  Skullcrushers 4x6-10
  usually some more various arm exercises 

*Saturday - Lower Power*
  Squat 5x3-5
  Sumo DL 3x3-5
  Leg Press 3x6-10
  Leg Extension 3x6-10
  Leg Curl 3x6-10
  abs


My lifts seemed to have stalled, and it seems like they're even decreasing slightly (can hit 185lbs for bench for only 4x6-8 instead of an easy 4x8-9 two weeks ago...)

I'm wondering what should be done about this? I've been debating doing a deload, but don't know how to go about it, and hate taking deloads. I also have been debating switching programs as I've been doing PHAT for a while, but don't know what I would switch to, as I do enjoy PHAT, just wish I could see the numbers move up....


Any advice on this?


----------



## UrogenitalSubsect (Dec 5, 2017)

Another thing to point out; when I ran my last bulk from 120lbs to ~158lbs from about Spring two years ago to last spring, I was running on ~3500-4000kcal a day towards the end while doing less cardio than I do now (college student; so lots of running around). I was dumb and didn't track my weight during that time, so I don't know how fast I was gaining weight, but I was certainly at a higher bodyfat. Now I'm about 10-12% BF (visible abs when I'm not watery af). But this bulk was where I saw most of my strength gains, and I lost some after cutting from 158lbs -> 140lbs during the late spring / early summer.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 5, 2017)

Moving good weights for your size dude !


----------



## UrogenitalSubsect (Dec 5, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Moving good weights for your size dude !



At the end of my last bulk, I moved better weights (BP 250-260, Squat 340, DL 390), and have been trying to get back to that but now it seems I'm "stuck", so that's why I'm asking for some help.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 5, 2017)

UrogenitalSubsect said:


> At the end of my last bulk, I moved better weights (BP 250-260, Squat 340, DL 390), and have been trying to get back to that but now it seems I'm "stuck", so that's why I'm asking for some help.



Hang in there 

Some of the powerlifters will help you out


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 6, 2017)

Bump.......


----------



## UrogenitalSubsect (Dec 6, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Bump.......



I have basically already decided to switch onto sheiko after deloading this week, and I hope / think that will fix my strength gains. Would still like some advice on this tho.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 6, 2017)

Why are u bulying and cutting so much? You're 150 pounds correct? Unless you're doing a show I don't see a need for u to cut man. Keep training hard and.growing. 90 percent of.the time you lose muscle when u cut


----------



## UrogenitalSubsect (Dec 6, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Why are u bulying and cutting so much? You're 150 pounds correct? Unless you're doing a show I don't see a need for u to cut man. Keep training hard and.growing. 90 percent of.the time you lose muscle when u cut



I did a cut after a 1.5 year long bulk from 120lbs -> ~160lbs to shed some excess fat I had and look good for summer. I don't plan on cutting for a while unless I do a show in August, which might happen. I'm bulking right now.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 7, 2017)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/25801-Bench-Press-stuff


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 8, 2017)

Ecks is right and you're gonna lose some strength when you cut.  Just keep gaining, slow and steady is the key.  You're 19, you have a lot of room to grow.  Patience grasshopper.


----------

